# perches vs Nest boxes



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

Do you have to have nest boxes in a loft, I mean if you seperate hens from cocks in the winter you don't have to have nest boxes in both sections? I don't see the need for next boxes unless you want to breed. am I right about this? All that they really require are perches right


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

To the point, RIGHT! You only need nest boxes for the breeding side of the loft, if you have separated the hens and the cocks perches are all that is needed, now having said that if you figure wrong (hens from cocks) don't be surprised to have the birds make a nest on the floor of the loft!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes. If you seperated your birds, you can use just the perches. 

Once the nest boxes are closed, the birds should be only able to use the perch/porch on the box.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have nest boxes for the cocks and perches for the hens when separated. However, even with just the cocks in thier side of the loft, they always have their boxes open. They love laying around in them and that's their little piece of real estate so they always have access. If you've got a few hens that want to mate up, they will and there's nothing you can do about that. I have hens that stay on eggs year round. They lay the eggs in the floor and know that I'll bring them a bowl.  You can't stop them from laying and taking the eggs away just makes them lay again sooner and over and over. I just let them sit. I never have any problem with getting the pairs (cocks/hens) to mate when that time comes.


----------



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks, guys I thought Iwas right, my wife thinks they all need their own little beds (nest boxes)  I told her all they needed was perches,
so thanks for ending another never ending battle


----------

